# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  wide grip vs. close grip seated cable rows?

## Tommy Gunn

Is there any difference between doing seated cables rows with a wide and close grip? 

On this website, http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ice8.htm , it says that wide grip seated cable rows work more of the inner back.

----------


## Jantzen4k

wide grip works more lats

----------


## aspengc8

No idea. I've never done a seated cable row ever. Bent over rows, or 1 arm dumbell rows heavy is all I have ever done for "rowing" movements.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Is there any difference between doing seated cables rows with a wide and close grip? 
> 
> On this website, http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ice8.htm , it says that wide grip seated cable rows work more of the inner back.



stick to free weight rows.

----------


## collar

i would say wide grip would work more on lats for width
close grip works the inner back and gives u thickness i would say 

but i dont do wide grip on seated rows
i would just do bent over barbell rows much more effective thickness/width the whole lot  :Smilie:

----------

